

Ask HN: Can an Electrical Graduate Pursue a Masters in Computer Science - shade23

So i&#x27;ve completed my engineering in Electrical Engineering(in India).That&#x27;s important becasue here they concentrate solely on Heavy Electricals with a minor influence of Electronics.As in most cases,I ended up wokring in the IT sector.But after joining I actually love my job and keep regretting not taking Computer Science as my under graduate.
With that background,my question is:
How hard is it for a person with my background to get into a Masters program for computer Science.And is there any way I could improve my chances.I am good at what I do and have also contributed to Open Source also.I&#x27;d like options and not answers which would end up on &quot;If there is a will,there is a way&quot; or something like that.
======
kasey_junk
Most Master's degrees in Computer Science, in the US, are awarded as part of 3
types of programs:

1) For people returning to school without a CS background. 2) As an "add on"
to a Phd program. 3) As part of a combined 5 year BS/MS degree.

Very few are awarded to undergraduates with CS backgrounds that are going only
for an MS.

That's a long way of saying, it is perfectly normal for people with all manner
of backgrounds to receive Master's degrees in CS in the US and someone with an
EE undergraduate probably has a leg up on most of the other candidates.

------
haidrali
Yes, almost all of my professors did the same. After having Electrical degree
they continue with CS and finishes with PHD in it. Also if you have noticed in
most of the universities Computer Science comes under Electrical Engineering
department. So go ahead ..........

~~~
shade23
Yes but that is because in other countries the electrical department includes
Computer Science.In India the there is a massive difference.I was looking more
in terms of avenues.Like things I cold possibly do to improve my chance

